# Road User Charges



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys
I have submitted to the new road user charges act,
We are currently free but I want to make sure we won't need a great big truck hub odometer when we do have to pay

This is the letter I sent (electronically)

Dear Sir

I have read the proposed bill and I have a few comments I would like to make,
I am in the process of building an electric car for myself, 
currently I will not have to pay road user charges
However this can change in the future, 
when there are a lot of electric vehicles it is entirely appropriate that they should pay their share of the road costs.

The part of the bill that worries me is the requirements for mileage measurement and tracking.

Distance recorder, which is defines as a hubodometer, electronic distance recorder, 
odometer or any other kind of distance recorder approved for use by the RUC collector 

At the moment I can build or modify a car so that it does not run on petrol 
And therefore should pay road user charges
The normal technique would be to use a car type speedometer with odometer,

It is not clear in the proposed bill if this would continue to be acceptable 
or if a certified hubodometer or some other device on a list of approved devices 
(All designed for large commercial vehicles) would be required 

For light vehicles (car sized) there should be a lesser requirement for mileage monitoring.

I would suggest that any odometer that is satisfactory for the certification requirements to 
allow a modified vehicle on the road should be adequate for Road User Charge control.

This would need to;
Be accurate – 
This could be checked on a measured piece of highway or simply against a portable GPS unit
Be difficult to alter –
Any alterations should be picked up by the six monthly tracking as part of the Warrant of Fitness 
Most electronic units can be zeroed – but not set to a specific number

Hobby cars are a popular part of New Zealand culture, 
As electric and other alternative fuels become more popular more of these will not be using petrol engines, 
It would be a shame to make alternative fuel vehicles not usable on New Zealand roads.


Eur. Ing Duncan Cairncross BScMechEng. CEng. DMS. MIPENZ


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Duncan - i have not read the document you are referring to but I am not clear where you are coming from on this question. Currently small diesel vehicles ( vans and cars) get by quite adequately with the odometer in respect of RUC. How (and why) would this arrangement need to change?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Nick

The Explanatory note says
"distance recorder, which is defined as a hubodometer, electronic distance recorder, odometer, or any other kind of distance recorder approved for use by the RUC collector

The bill says
"(a) a hubodometer
(b) an electronic distance recorder
(c) an odometer that
- (1) records in kilometers or miles
- (2) is of a nature and accuracy sufficient to provide a reliable record of the distances traveled

Sounds OK - I was concerned about _*approved for use by the RUC collector*_

If somebody produces a list of approved devices nothing else will be allowed 

I don't think somebody converting a car and using the speedo - odometer will have any trouble 
But I am building a direct drive special - I won't be able to use a normal speedo

I will be able to measure and use the motor rpm - I had thought of using a bicycle speedo and inputting the correct number for my tire size and diff ratio
I will more likely end up using one of the simple electronic dashboards that are available 

Then I will have to convince my certifier that it is accurate and reliable
Then I will have to convince the RUC guy the same


----------



## louismoulton (Apr 23, 2014)

How did you get on with the direct drive? I'm considering the same , but hung up on the speedo .


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Louis
No problems 
I am using a Cycle Analyst 
http://www.ebikes.ca/product-info/grin-products/cycle-analyst.html
Basically a glorified cycle speedo
And I have had no difficulty
I was asked how it works - magnet on drive shaft - that was OK
A GPS based unit would not have been OK

That may change if/when they decide to charge us for road miles - at the moment EV's are free


----------

